# Lincolnton



## Captain Morgan (Jun 6, 2005)

wow, first in chicken and 5th overall!  Good weekend!


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 6, 2005)

Raine, Raine, Raine!!

You gotta tell me about chicken!

You still cookin' BW's recipe!

Hit me here or at the house.

Congrats! Well done.  I'm thinkin of going to Tryon this Weekend.  I was supposed to cook, but the arrangements fell through.  

Hope to see you in the Mountains.

Jack


----------

